
Study finds ‘dark matter’ DNA is vital for rice reproduction - montalbano
https://globalplantcouncil.org/study-finds-dark-matter-dna-is-vital-for-rice-reproduction/
======
chadcmulligan
I've always wondered if Junk DNA is 'structural', i.e. its there just to hold
the coding regions in the right spot for when the DNA is unwound and the
proteins are expressed.

So if the junk DNA was deleted then things would go horribly wrong because the
wrong bits of code would be exposed.

